# LOST Gnex!



## greg tolan (Apr 12, 2012)

I am pretty annoyed about this. It slipped out of my pocket in a livery cab in NYC. I tracked it with Cerberus but I think someone found it and shut it off or the battery died. I haven't been able to get a fix on it since yesterday. I called the dispatcher and visited the cabs that hang around but I got nothing! I don't want to buy another phone! The new nexus is right around the corner I was going to get that! Damn damn damn!


----------



## cheeseisgood (Jun 8, 2012)

Does Cerberus have a function like Lookout? Lookout has something called Plan B that can "wake your phone up" as long as it has a charge on the battery. There may be a fee associated with that service though, not sure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

cheeseisgood said:


> Does Cerberus have a function like Lookout? Lookout has something called Plan B that can "wake your phone up" as long as it has a charge on the battery. There may be a fee associated with that service though, not sure.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I didn't know that! How is lookout on the battery? I might consider switching over.


----------



## Kickasz23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Plan b is free and can be remotely installed

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

Lost droid finder is another good app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## 3rdman (Sep 17, 2012)

cheeseisgood said:


> I didn't know that! How is lookout on the battery? I might consider switching over.


We work very hard on making sure there is as little battery usage as can be. If you see our app(s) consuming battery we'd love to know about it.

Anywho, Greg, I hope we can help you find your phone.


----------



## greg tolan (Apr 12, 2012)

well it looks like whoever has my phone has either shut it off or let the battery die. Whenever it comes back to life I can track it with either cerberus or plan b. I installed plan b last night after reading this but at that point it was already off. I ordered a new nexus in the mean time. so annoying.


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

I hope it's a dumb question, but you did go ahead and change the passwords for any accounts you had connected to the phone, right? You know, Google, Facebook, work email, etc.

Edit: Of course, don't do that until Plan B is successfully installed and reporting in (or you give up on that).


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

It wouldn't be a bad idea to go ahead and change those passwords since you never know what said person could have done with the phone while it was on.

Really sucks losing your phone though, I lost an iPod once in the most stupidest places you can think of while in school a few years back. Guess what they did when I went to report it? Laugh at me like a f'in moron. Even the on-duty cop laughed at me too. I found that as an insult to be honest, so I just took a loss and never bothered to look for it. (someone stole it anyway, so I gave up pretty quick)

Hope you can at least find your phone though, having to buy another one is a hefty investment sometimes.


----------

